# Whale Shark Pic



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

This was emailed out this week by the Alabama Open Spearfishing email list. Pretty cool pic with some mondo cobia on it! I've never been in the water with one of these beasts before, but I would have a hard time not shooting these huge cobia.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool pic Rich. Yeah, I wouldn't be able to let the cobia just swim by either... 

Heard another one was spotted by the Destin pass recently.


----------

